# Paste Wax Recommendations



## southendwoodworker (12 Feb 2021)

I'm new to wood working and have recently built a router table out of ply.

Youtube videos, typically american based, profess minwax paste finishing wax as the best. However I see that its a bit harder to source here in the UK.

So my questions are:

Is paste finishing wax the same as furniture wax?
Would any old paste finishing wax be suitable for the router table top?
I was thinking of getting this: Liberon Black Bison Paste Wax Satin to gloss Clear 500ml and polishing it up. 

I'm not wanting to spend a lot on it, but would like to use it going forward to protect my table saw table, and to grease wooden drawer slides.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (13 Feb 2021)

Are you wanting to wax the ply top to give it a 'finish' or because you want to lubricate it to allow pieces of timber to glide through more easily?
Non of the paste waxes are suitable as a finish but are used over a finish to further enhance and protect.
If you want a wax to lubricate the surface then you want a solid block of pure paraffin wax which you would then rub into the surface from time to time, also excellent for drawer runners and steel screws in oak etc. You used to be able to use candle tea lights as they were made of paraffin wax but they are now made with palm oil wax which is no good as a lubricant.
If you want a finish on the ply you can use just about anything, shellac sanding sealer, rubbing varnish, oil finish etc but when it is cured you will have to cut it back with a fine abrasive (400-600 grit) until it is nice and smooth, you can then apply a paste wax over this to further lubricate the surface.
The best all round wax is Renaissance wax, it is expensive but a little goes a long way and it can be used over shellac or any other finish and is also excellent on machine tables etc. If you can get Johnsons traffic paste wax ( not the horrible liquid stuff they are now pushing) that is also very good and smells lovely too. Liberon Black Bison wax is also very good but only over a finish. On its own like any other wax it will look good for a short while but will sink into the grain and disappear.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2021)

For machine tables many swear by purpose made machine wax - it's not too expensive. Briwax works well (it has to be good for something) as does mould release wax (for grp work).


----------



## southendwoodworker (14 Feb 2021)

Thank you @Phil Pascoe & @mrpercysnodgrass for the responses, I appreciate it.

I'm wanting it to protect the surface, I didn't realise that paste wax went on top of another finish.

If I am understanding correctly, I think I am trying to solve too many things in one go then. I first need to protect the surface of my ply router table, and then apply paste wax to make it slide better.

Heres the table I have just made, its bare ply at the moment.








My first proper router table


Hello all, I thought I would share a router table I just made. I had previously made a countertop router table out of 6 and 12mm MDF, using a lidl router. It was not good and didn't last long. I already had a bench that I use for some other equipment, it is a simple bench using cheap timber...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk





What do you suggest protecting it with first - just varnish?


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (15 Feb 2021)

Varnish will be fine, I would just use whatever you have on the shelf, if you don't have anything and need to go and buy a varnish then No Nonsense Quick-Dry Varnish Satin Clear 750ml
Its cheap, quick drying and very good, three or four coats should be sufficient let it harden off for a couple of days then cut back with 240g working down to 400g or 600g to get it really smooth you can then use a paste wax or paraffin wax on top to lubricate it if you think it needs it.


----------



## southendwoodworker (15 Feb 2021)

mrpercysnodgrass said:


> Varnish will be fine, I would just use whatever you have on the shelf, if you don't have anything and need to go and buy a varnish then No Nonsense Quick-Dry Varnish Satin Clear 750ml
> Its cheap, quick drying and very good, three or four coats should be sufficient let it harden off for a couple of days then cut back with 240g working down to 400g or 600g to get it really smooth you can then use a paste wax or paraffin wax on top to lubricate it if you think it needs it.



Thank you, this is perfect and what I'll do!


----------



## southendwoodworker (18 Feb 2021)

mrpercysnodgrass said:


> Varnish will be fine, I would just use whatever you have on the shelf, if you don't have anything and need to go and buy a varnish then No Nonsense Quick-Dry Varnish Satin Clear 750ml
> Its cheap, quick drying and very good, three or four coats should be sufficient let it harden off for a couple of days then cut back with 240g working down to 400g or 600g to get it really smooth you can then use a paste wax or paraffin wax on top to lubricate it if you think it needs it.



Again thanks for the advice. I grabbed that varnish and did as you said. Worked a charm.


----------

